# My Reptile and Invert Collection (oh and my dogs and cat)



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

*Snakes*
x2 Royal 'Ball' Pythons (unsexed)
x2 Corn Snakes (unsexed)

*Lizards*
x2 Crested Gecko (female) 
x2 Electric Blue Day Gecko (pair) 

*Dogs*
x1 Dogue De Bordeaux (bitch) 
x1 Rottweiler (dog)

*Cats*
x1 Maine **** (tomcat)

*Millipedes*
x3 Giant African Train Millipedes (1 male, 2 female) 

*Snails*
x3 Giant African Land Snails
x4 Albino Giant African Land Snails 

*Praying Mantids*
x2 Ghost Mantids (pair) 

*Beetles*
_Imago's_
x2 Stephanorrhina Julia (pair) 
x6 Pachnoda Marginata (breeding group)
_Larvae_
x20 Pachnoda Marginata (L2)
x16 Coelorrhina Hormani (L2)
x6 Hercules Beetle (L1)
x8 Dicronorrhina Derbyana Layardi (L2)
x4 Mecynorrhina Ugandensis (L3)
x8 Mecynorrhina Torquata (L2)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Pics of it didn't happen.


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

I will get some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

couldnt make it to the show :gasp:


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry that the photo quality is not great, I had to use my phones camera!

*Snakes*
x2 Royal 'Ball' Pythons (unsexed)
-Hemione


-Severus the snake (shedding so struggled for a pic)


x2 Corn Snakes (unsexed)
Only took this one quick snap as they are little buggers to photograph


*Lizards*
x2 Crested Gecko (female)
-Spyro (she loves to model)






-Maggie (my girlfriends favourite)


x2 Electric Blue Day Gecko (pair) 
-Scaler (male)


-Olive (female)


*Dogs*
x1 Dogue De Bordeaux (bitch) 
-Jolie


x1 Rottweiler (dog)
-Lennie 


*Cats*
x1 Maine **** (tomcat)
-Cat (my lil bro named him after Cat on Red Dwarf - he was out today so this is an old pic, he is much bigger now)


*Millipedes*
x3 Giant African Train Millipedes (1 male, 2 female) 
-Darkness (male)


*Snails*
x3 Giant African Land Snails
-Turbo 


x4 Albino Giant African Land Snails 
-White Lightning


*Praying Mantids*
x2 Ghost Mantids (pair) 
-Treebeard (male)




*Beetles*
(now all imago's are in community tank)

x2 Stephanorrhina Julia (pair) 
-Ringo 


x6 Pachnoda Marginata
-Pikachu


Larvae
-Didn't see the point photographing all the larvae sl here is some Mecynorrhina Torquata


Sorry again that the photo quality is not the best, I only have a phone camera!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice  

blue day geckos are great little thingamajigs. Certainly one on my wish list.

Your snails - at least the ones pictured - look like Achatina Fulica btw, if you're interested in that kinda thing 

Those beetles are awsome. So much shiny!


----------

